# Virus disabled CMD, RegEdit, and Task Manager



## Mirri (Feb 6, 2007)

How can I re-enable these? The virus is now removed, but I still cannot access these functions, and I am on an administrator account.


----------



## Cricket57 (May 22, 2006)

If these functions are still disabled then that signals the malware you were infected with has not been totally removed. You may not have any symptoms anymore / if may no longer be active, but it is still compromising your machine.

This is a regular occurence with the latest infections, which disable these processes in order to avoid detection & deletion. Another favourite of late is to modify the hostfile to stop the infected user from visiting sites that could offer help or fix the infection.

Most security suites now offer "advanced options" in order to restore system settings (e.g. re-enable task manager, regedit, desktop wallpapers, etc), or alternatively if may be worthwhile posting a HijackThis log to delete any rogue files missed?


----------



## Mirri (Feb 6, 2007)

The virus was completely removed, I have run a virus scan in both safe and normal mode multiple times. I just had to edit the registry, which I was able to re-enable with HiJackThis, then using a few websites with some things to copy and paste to re-enable registry edit, task manager, and command prompt, I was able to completely resolve the problem.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

These types of infections usually come with quite a few 'buddies'.

Unless you're well versed in malware removal, you may want to have a HJT log reviewed by the staff.

Please download HijackThis  to your desktop - this program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded.
Click on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\

Double click on HijackThis.exe to run the program.

1. If it gives you an intro screen, just choose 'Do a system scan and save a logfile'.
2. If you don't get the intro screen, just hit Scan and then click on Save log.
3. Post the hijackthis.log file in the HijackThis Log Help forum. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless.


----------

